# I adopted a dog from the city shelter today!



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I adopted a little dog that supposedly is a Maltese-Pekingese mix. If that is so, then a Maltese-Pekingese looks a lot like a Shih Tzu from certain angles  She's 5 years old and has a very nice personality, and my other female canine got to meet her at the shelter and they got along fine! :biggrin: I didn't take my Maltese boy there because he is rather fragile in a number of ways and I didn't want to risk his hurting his knee again or getting stressed and aggravating his endocrine problems. But I am quite hopeful he will like her, since she is small, cute and socially smart enough not to annoy my female terrier. :biggrin:

She will be spayed tomorrow and I pick her up early that evening!

So far I only have a poor quality photo from the shelter, but I hope to post pictures as soon as I can! :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I adopted a little dog that supposedly is a Maltese-Pekingese mix. If that is so, then a Maltese-Pekingese looks a lot like a Shih Tzu from certain angles  She's 5 years old and has a very nice personality, and my other female canine got to meet her at the shelter and they got along fine! :biggrin: I didn't take my Maltese boy there because he is rather fragile in a number of ways and I didn't want to risk his hurting his knee again or getting stressed and aggravating his endocrine problems. But I am quite hopeful he will like her, since she is small, cute and socially smart enough not to annoy my female terrier. :biggrin:
> 
> She will be spayed tomorrow and I pick her up early that evening!
> 
> So far I only have a poor quality photo from the shelter, but I hope to post pictures as soon as I can! :biggrin:[/B]


Wow that is great of you to take in a lost little one who needs a loving home, I can't wait to see pictures of her :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is soooo awesome. I can't wait for pics!!

You Rock :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great for you, and even greater for that little bundle of love that you are adopting!! Can't wait to see some pics. What is her name?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug: Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats so great! :chili: I can't wait to see pictures of your new cutie. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is a wonderful thing you did.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your newest addition...........can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Pictures!!! He/she sounds so cute! I cannot wait to see the pictures of your new little rescue. Please post then soon! 

Cyndi


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I am going to call her Daisy.  Supposedly her original name is Muneca, Spanish for "doll," but she didn't really seem to respond to it. They say she has had no training. So maybe that would make a name change even more important - if she is used to ignore being called.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I think I am going to call her Daisy.  Supposedly her original name is Muneca, Spanish for "doll," but she didn't really seem to respond to it. They say she has had no training. So maybe that would make a name change even more important - if she is used to ignore being called. [/B]



Daisy is a lovely name :wub: 

I can't wait to hear the family stories. Oh please, we need pics.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That's great :aktion033: I think that must be the greatest feeling on earth rescuing a dog. can't wait to see pictures of Daisy :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Congratulations on your precious new addition :rockon: . That sounds a very cute mix . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh good for you...she sounds adorable...cant wait for photos.

Does the little darlin' have a name?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I'm going to call her Daisy.  
The only picture I have is the shelter picture which makes her look verrrrry strange, like some kind of prehistoric creature. She was groomed very, very close except for very long ear fur which I am dying to trim. I have a mental picture of her being so much prettier with a little time and different grooming. So I'll hold off posting that shelter picture. :biggrin:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations!! And I'm with Deb. Daisy is a lovely name. :wub: I'm thrilled for you and can't wait to hear stories and see pics, the before and afters are always so fun. I had looked at a Malt/Pek mix at one time, but by the time I called she had already been adopted.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Miss Daisy!!! Can't wait to see pics and get to know the little "prehistoric creature"!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wonderfull..cant wait for pics.. :aktion033:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations! :aktion033: let us know as soon as you pick up little daisy.


----------



## olliemommy (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats to you. I too adopted from a shelter this past Saturday. They found my guy running the highway three weeks ago and no one claimed him, so he was put up for adoption. He was shaved also with some hair left on his face, ears, and tail. Keep us posted and good luck with the training. I had to give my baby his new name since he was found and not surrendered. He's adjusting wonderfully.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

congratulations and thank you for saving that little fluff ..you're awesome :thumbsup: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations on finding Daisy!!! 

My brother and I have been searching the shelters and rescue groups in the Bay Area for months looking for a dog for him. After many disappointments ( I told him the right dog is out there, he just hasn't found it yet) he just rescued one from the shelter. Coco looks like a large Manchester Terrier and is such a good girl. 

As soon as Coco is settled in she will meet the boys...I hope it goes well.

Congrats againg and Happy Daisy Day!!

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

that is awesome!
I can not wait to see the new family pictures!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be away from this computer for a while - so I thought perhaps I should share this with you while I still can. 

This is the shelter's picture of the prehistoric creature. :biggrin: She weighs all of 11.3 pounds. I actually thought she felt like less than that. The picture may disappear off their website in a while, but for now, here it is:  

http://petharbor.com/get_image.asp?RES=Det...p;LOCATION=SCRM


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'll be away from this computer for a while - so I thought perhaps I should share this with you while I still can.
> 
> This is the shelter's picture of the prehistoric creature. :biggrin: She weighs all of 11.3 pounds. I actually thought she felt like less than that. The picture may disappear off their website in a while, but for now, here it is:
> 
> http://petharbor.com/get_image.asp?RES=Det...p;LOCATION=SCRM[/B]


Here's the picture in case it gets removed by the rescue site:

[attachment=36697:get_image.jpg]


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Now that I have the real thing at home, I can't belive that picture! :HistericalSmiley: She is very cute and her head is, in fact, in proportion with the rest of her. :biggrin:

She is quite a darling, a snuggler but surprisingly active in spite of the recent spay. I have to remember to keep her reined in. My female terrier mix seems happy to have her here. Maltese boy Spunky not quite so sure - he had to spend quite a bit of time at the vets over the last couple of days and is very tired. Me, too!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Daisy is DARLING , what a precious face :wub: . Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for saving this baby. I am sure she will bring you many years of joy. Plus give your little one a playmate. :grouphug: And she is a cutie pattootie at that. I love her smile!! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: oH MY GOD SHE IS SOOO CUTE!! She looks adorable in that photo, oh I can't wait to see her bathed and brushed, she is so cute :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's a picture of her today. I'm not good at all with this camera so this is one of the few that turned out. I'll try again after I read the book again. 

We're not sure how tan she will remain when she is really cleaned up. Her face may have a bit of a darker mask because of the Peke heritage, or maybe it is the combination of tearstain and being on newsprint at the vet's! But she is a sweetheart. My Maltese boy is a big jealous, but hopefully we can work through that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww she is so cute!! I am so happy for you both! :grouphug: :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She's such a little cutie! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a DARLING your Daisy is :wub: . Sarah


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just wanted to add that it gets better and better.  After less than a week, the other dogs really seem to like her, even wearing the e-collar. :biggrin: She is so cuddly with me, shows no sign of fearfulness or nippy-ness, has been able to spend the last couple of nights outside of a crate with no potty accidents, and is just an all-around nice doggie!

Most of my other rescued dogs were obvious strays that weren't claimed and most were not in good shape in one way or another. This one is so good, I'm getting paranoid that her former owners may regret giving her up, or maybe she wasn't theirs to give up, or, or, or .... I had a phone message from Animal Control yesterday. Before I could listen to all of it, I thought "No, they're not getting her back. :smmadder: " It turned out they were calling me about another dog I had expressed interest in before adopting this little girl. :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A special name for a special girl. Congratulations. Isn't it amazing what love can do?


----------

